# Endometrium Thickness?



## EverHopefull

Hi GUys,

I was hoping someone would be able to tell me how thick my lining should be for ET?  The reason I ask i i amd now on day three of Menopur and i'm still bleeding...  

Surely if i'm stimming my eggs to grow then i wont have a good enough lining to implant them into?

Starting to worry now.. 

Help...


----------



## Ruth

Womb lining should be 8mm or more at the point of trigger injection so a long way to go yet!
I have known ladies still be bleeding at day 6 of injects and still go to have good womb linings and bfp's.

Ruth


----------



## EverHopefull

Thanks Ruth,

I am on day six today and i'm finally stopping bleding!

My Endometrium is now 16mm a fantastic improvement from Thursday!

Thanks
Gem


----------

